# Getting more soluble fiber



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

Your book is great, Heather.Been taking Citrucel caplet to increase soluble fiber. the company said that each caplet is ONLY 0.5 grams of fiber. To get 30 grams of fiber, I would need to take 60 caplets EACH day. Because I have Crohns ileitis and am sensitive to fiber in foods....is there any supplement or food that contains more SOLUBLE fiber. Thank you.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - Thanks for your kind comments. In general, the soluble fiber content of the powders (Citrucel and Metamucil) is higher than that of the pills (2 grams per serving of powdered Citrucel, versus .5 grams for their caplets). Having several glass a day (you might want to start with one dose and gradually increase) should help. You can also easily take two capsules at once. Just remember to drink lots of fresh water or herbal teas throughout the day as you increase your soluble fiber levels.For soluble fiber foods, here's a list:Rice Pasta and noodlesOatmealBarleyFresh white breads such as French or sourdough (NOT whole wheat or whole grain. Please choose a baked-daily, high quality, preservative-free brand. White bread does not mean Wonder.)Rice cerealsFlour tortillasSoyQuinoaCorn mealPotatoes (the skin is insoluble)CarrotsYamsSweet potatoesTurnipsRutabagasParsnipsBeetsSquash and pumpkinsChestnutsAvocados (though they do have some fat)BananasApplesauceMangoesPapayas Beans (though the skins have insoluble fiber, so puree or blend them into soups and sauces)Hope this helps, and that you're feeling better soon.Best, Heather


----------

